# Milwaukee Hackzall



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> I've been jonesing for one of these. I think they seem like a great idea. I've seen several posts saying that they're great, so I'm just checking to see if there is a population of Hackzall haters who just aren't speaking up in general threads.
> Has anyone bought one of these and found they don't use it? I'd be getting an 18V one.
> I love my port-a-band, but I really don't love plugging it in.



They work great...:thumbup:

Someone is making a cordless porta bann saw IDK who though..:blink:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Someone is making a cordless porta bann saw IDK who though..:blink:


The best $250 I have probably ever spent.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I have the 12v and its ok for smaller stuff. I would only recomend the 12v with the extended battery though. 
You might have a little bit of a let down if your going from a corded porta band to a cordless mini sawzawl....what do you primarily cut if you need to use a corded tool..? if its 3/4 emt and up you will definatly be let down.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Are you saying that milwaukee is making a 12v portaband?????


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> They work great...:thumbup:
> 
> Someone is making a cordless porta bann saw IDK who though..:blink:


Milwaukee makes a couple:



















I have the M12 Hackzall and I really like it. It's especially nice if you need to cut something from on ladder since you can use it with one hand.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

The 12v hackzall is the dogs bollocks, saved my arse many times. Get the scrolling blades and your surgical. I would advise the high capacity battery though.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

The Motts said:


> Milwaukee makes a couple:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOHH yaaa i like that M18 i will have to see about getting one...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> OOOHH yaaa i like that M18 i will have to see about getting one...:thumbup::thumbup:


If you get one, be sure to give us a detailed review after you've used it.:thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I've used the larger Milwaukee cordless PortaBand at work, it was the 28V. It seemed to bog down and even get stuck in situations that the corded model never would.

I REALLY like the Stout pictured above, I've cut hundreds of pieces of strut with it and find it to work extremely well.


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 26, 2009)

If only the stout did not require me to maintain another battery system. (I thought they were great)


Love my hackzsall for 1/2 and 3/4 EMT


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Makita makes one,










Bosch makes one,











Dewalt makes one,










I believe I saw a guy using a porter cable as well, but I can't find a pic of it


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

To the OP: The M12 Hackzall is very handy and it becomes twice the tool when you slap an XR battery pack in it. This is true of all of the M12 tools I own.
A few years ago Stout asked me to field test their cordless port-a-band for a month. We were doing an old church demo to make way for a new addition at the time so I took it on the job to feed it anything we could find. We cut up old cast iron radiators, 2" pipe, rebar, angle iron fire escape frame, cast soil pipe, red fir timbers, 2" copper pipe and 4" channel iron. It worked great but the price at the time was $400.00 and I already had a corded Milwaukee port-a-band so I just submitted my review and sent it back. It was impressive. I imagine if anything they are a little better now and I know the price has went down.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Does anyone have both a 12V and 18V Hackzall so they can offer an opinion regarding the difference? Some are suggesting the 12V might be a bit... anaemic, but perhaps the 18V (the one I'd be buying) is a bit stronger?


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

I've used the 12v a few times.. it'll cut probably 30-40 times on average(1/2+3/4" emt) for a full charge, with the standard battery, i think(not my personal tool)


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike in Canada said:


> Does anyone have both a 12V and 18V Hackzall so they can offer an opinion regarding the difference? Some are suggesting the 12V might be a bit... anaemic, but perhaps the 18V (the one I'd be buying) is a bit stronger?


I have both. The M18 version is the smoothest, most well balanced recip saw I have ever used. It is perfect for one-handed use and has plenty of power. The batteries hold up well too.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been looking at the 18V model mainly to add two more batteries to my arsenal. At $250 you can't even buy the batteries at that price...


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

amptech said:


> I have both. The M18 version is the smoothest, most well balanced recip saw I have ever used. It is perfect for one-handed use and has plenty of power. The batteries hold up well too.


 Sold! I'm getting one. For sure.


----------



## jer1998kel (Jul 22, 2011)

The Milwaukee v18 and v28 cordless bandsaws have trouble keeping the blades on. It will bog down or stop when cutting even 3/4". I have used the Stout and it works great. I own the 12v hacksaw and it is a great litte tool.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm looking at getting an m18 combo kit. You guys seem sold on the hacksall, but i"m on the fence between the kit with the regular sawsall or the hacksall.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

fraydo said:


> I'm looking at getting an m18 combo kit. You guys seem sold on the hacksall, but i"m on the fence between the kit with the regular sawsall or the hacksall.



Once you try out he hackzall you will be sold..:thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

fraydo said:


> I'm looking at getting an m18 combo kit. You guys seem sold on the hacksall, but i"m on the fence between the kit with the regular sawsall or the hacksall.


That's funny, I'm in the same boat as you. I almost went for the one at HD with the regular sawzall yesterday but they only had one in stock and the box was open. 

The combo kit with the hackzall is twenty bucks cheaper. I think I'm going with that one.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

I keep leaning towards the hacksall. I just do service calls so I think i can get better use out of it anyway. If i need to i can always buy the sawsall separately


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> Does anyone have both a 12V and 18V Hackzall so they can offer an opinion regarding the difference? Some are suggesting the 12V might be a bit... anaemic, but perhaps the 18V (the one I'd be buying) is a bit stronger?


I heave both. I use the small one for 1/2" or 3/4" emt, and the larger one for larger jobs. I like to cut strut with a portaban, but this works for that too


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I heave both. I use the small one for 1/2" or 3/4" emt, and the larger one for larger jobs. I like to cut strut with a portaban, but this works for that too


That 18v battery you got there. The first gen ones. I had a few like that and they all committed suicide. No problem replaced on the spot at the milwaukee service center though :thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

randas said:


> That 18v battery you got there. The first gen ones. I had a few like that and they all committed suicide. No problem replaced on the spot at the milwaukee service center though :thumbup:


 

no batteries are perfect and all are subject to failure. I've never had a problem getting batteries replaced even up to 5 years old


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> no batteries are perfect and all are subject to failure. I've never had a problem getting batteries replaced even up to 5 years old


The 2nd gen ones that say M18 haven't given me any trouble yet. Looking forward to trying a few of the red lithium ones. I seen they are releasing a m18 SDS hammer drill can't wait to get one of those!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

randas said:


> The 2nd gen ones that say M18 haven't given me any trouble yet. Looking forward to trying a few of the red lithium ones. I seen they are releasing a m18 SDS hammer drill can't wait to get one of those!


 

I have some red lithium ones and they are great. My little M12 drill w/ 3/8" chuck got stolen off a job. So I bought a new one the other day. It has a hammer function! It will do the 1/4" blue and screws all day long. Good surprise and I'm glad I got it:thumbsup:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

My M12 3/8 drill actually died on me last week putting on plugs. It jumped off the ladder and hit the concrete hard a few times though. Left it at the service place on Friday just before they closed. Ill see what they say :laughing:

Ether way no loss. I went to buy the m12 radio. It was $99 bucks at big orange for the bare tool. Or they had a radio, drill, charger, 2 battery kit on clearance for $140 :laughing: So I'm still ahead if its done


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

randas said:


> The 2nd gen ones that say M18 haven't given me any trouble yet. Looking forward to trying a few of the red lithium ones. I seen they are releasing a m18 SDS hammer drill can't wait to get one of those!


I just got one the other day. The tool seems very solid so far. However the quick release chuck seems a bit flimsy.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

crash_777 said:


> I just got one the other day. The tool seems very solid so far. However the quick release chuck seems a bit flimsy.


The M18 SDS? Where did you find one I haven't seen them forsale yet. Is it as good as the makita cordless SDS? I borrowed one recently and it blasted 1/4" holes just as fast as any corded SDS


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been using the m18 band one, and its a pain in the ass. when it works, its great. But the blade is always coming off. I have been cutting a lot of threaded rod, ladder racks for server racks, and a lot of 2-4" sleeves.


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

randas said:


> The M18 SDS? Where did you find one I haven't seen them forsale yet. Is it as good as the makita cordless SDS? I borrowed one recently and it blasted 1/4" holes just as fast as any corded SDS


I ordered it through a local tool supply house called summit tools. I haven't used it yet haha. I've been working resi finishing since I got it. Can't wait though.


----------

